# Any alternative for Faisselle?



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

I'm trying to make a French recipe that uses Faisselle. Wondering if any of you know of any equivalent/alternative that I could find here in the U.S.?

Faisselle is a type of "fromage blanc" that is _not _whipped, so it has a certain texture to it, not smooth at all. It can be eaten either with sweeteners (typically just white sugar) or with salt and pepper. If you whipped it you'd get something that gets kinda close to sour cream, albeit not really. Hard to describe.

Thanks!


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

Any brand "Petit Suisse" in the US? You know, the delicious little fresh cheeses rolled in a paper.


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

Would marscapone work in the recipe you're using?


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

ChrisBelgium said:


> Any brand "Petit Suisse" in the US? You know, the delicious little fresh cheeses rolled in a paper.


Yes but they're expensive and hard to find - kinda like Faisselle. Delicious though - especially with some homemade "Creme de Marrons". Now THAT's Christmas. /img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

KYHeirloomer said:


> Would marscapone work in the recipe you're using?


You know that's a great idea, I hadn't thought of Mascarpone. I'm not really familiar with that ingredient (used it to make Tiramisu once or twice), so I'm not sure how it would compare. It's definitely smooth though, and probably not as sour as a faisselle - but if I can't find anything else I'll give it a try?


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Have you considered "making your own"?

From: http://www.mytartelette.com/2010/06/recipe-faisselle-ice-cream-raspberries.html

I extracted the following. It does NOT look complicated to me /img/vbsmilies/smilies/rollsmile.gif

For the (fresh cheese) faisselle:
1 quart whole milk ( 4 cups - 946ml)(I like to use raw when I can but that is up to your own preference) (goat or cow)
1/2 cup heavy cream (118ml)
1/4 cup dry milk powder (60 gr)
8 drops liquid rennet

In a heavy saucepan, combine the milk, heavy cream and milk powder and bring the mixture to 120F over medium heat. Let cool to room temperature and add the rennet. Stir once with a wooden spoon, transfer to a clean bowl (porcelain, glass or plastic), cover with a clean kitchen towel and let sit undisturbed for 2 to 4 hours. Place in the refrigerator and let sit overnight to develop more taste. Drain and used as desired the next day.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Pete, I didn't think about that! Is rennet easily available? I've never used it.

Thanks for the recipe, I might very well use that!


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

French Fries said:


> Pete, I didn't think about that! Is rennet easily available? I've never used it.
> 
> Thanks for the recipe, I might very well use that!


Rennet should be available in almost any health food store and in Los Angeles, at many grocery stores as well. The one in my refrigerator is "Malaka Brand" and it is an all-vegetable liquid.

Or you can find it here: http://www.thecheesemaker.com/supplies.htm


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

Great! Thanks so much for the idea and the info.


----------



## chrisbelgium (Oct 2, 2010)

There's also the ultimate simplest trick; buy some available fromage blanc, put in a piece of cheesecloth or mousseline, knot the cloth and hang up in the fridge overnight so the remaining wey can leak out in a container under the hang-up. Can also be done with yoghurt to make it thicker! You'll be surprised! Actually this is what a faisselle is supposed to do. The faiselle is generally the basket with perforations used to make cheese and that is indeed used to sell this type of faisselle cheese in.


----------



## davemc (Dec 1, 2012)

Does anyone know where to buy ceramic faisselle pots in the US?


----------

